# Special present (probably not really safe for work)



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

This is very funny:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dmVU08zVpA

Not what I would all rude but might not be safe for more strict workplaces.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: Now I know what to do on the 14th


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

I've been wondering what to do with the box the 60" plasma TV came in.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Always thought your name was Peter :wink:


----------

